# Case of butts on for the night!



## LarryWolfe

I've got a gig on Saturday for 125 people.  It's pulled pork, macaroni salad, cole slaw and beans.  Just put on a case of butts and this cook almost immediately ended before it started.  As soon as I got the meat on the cookers the mother of all storms rolled in FAST.  I pull out the beach umbrella and bungee cord (Thinking about you Woody) and make a make shift dry area.  So I needed to push the WSM back about 10 inches, it's lit and full of meat.  So I push from the bottom and all of a sudden the whole thing about tips over, but I caught it with the handle from the lid, thank God that didn't come off.  One leg bent in half!!  I'm holding it and wondering WTF am I going to do with meat and fire in the pit, thank God I use sand.  Well I hollered inside and luckily my older daughter heard me and I had her grab a rubber mallet out of the shed and I managed to get the leg bent back to support the cooker.  \/   If she hadn't been here I would have had a mess on my hands!  Anyways, 4 butts on each WSM, all rubbed with Wolfe Rub and will be tossed in the BBQ-4-U Comp Team "Szecret Szauce" once pulled.


----------



## wittdog

Sounds like a pretty auspicious beginning.  Glad to here that you’re back on track. Can’t wait to see the pics of the finished product.


----------



## Finney

Looks good partner.  Make sure to get feedback on the sauce.  Take the good and the bad and we'll use all comments for upcoming revisions (if any).  Can't wait for some more pics.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks good partner.  Make sure to get feedback on the sauce.  Take the good and the bad and we'll use all comments for upcoming revisions (if any).  Can't wait for some more pics.



Will do brother!


----------



## Woodman1

I'm glad you thought of me but........you weren't ........touching........yourself , were you?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Way to pull it all back together Larry! Hope all goes well for the rest of the cook for ya!


----------



## Finney

What?!?!?!?  Not through yet?    :evillaugh:


----------



## Guest

I did butts last weekend, i injected for the first time ever, it sucked!


----------



## Cliff H.

That a way to GIT R DONE.


----------



## Finney

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> I did butts last weekend, i injected for the first time ever, it sucked!


What was wrong with it?  What was your injection?


----------



## Guest

it came out real mushy and tasted funky.

3/4 cup apple juice
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup kosher salt
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce


----------



## WalterSC

Ok Larry now I am offically hungry again , LOL. Looks and sounds like a good meal is on the way , am looking forward to seing those butts after they come off.


----------



## Helen_Paradise

Awwww Wolfie, hang in there!

BTW...Two words: Marscapone.


----------



## Finney

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Awwww Wolfie, hang in there!
> 
> BTW...*Two words: Marscapone*.


  :-k


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww Wolfie, hang in there!
> 
> BTW...*Two words: Marscapone*.
> 
> 
> 
> :-k
Click to expand...


Inside joke Finnwonderer!  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ

That's a lot of pig parts !
How much you keeping for yourself?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Ahhhhhhhhh another wonderful night sleep thanks to the WSM.  I woke up around 5:30am and I had one more degree to go before the Maverick chimed in on my beauty sleep.  So I turned the alarm off and went out and rapped the legs and stirred the coals.  Still have plenty of charcoal left.  This was after another pretty good storm rolled through.  This was the first overnighter for the newer WSM and I swear they both ran through the night like they were the same exact cooker.  The whole time they were within a degree or two from each other.  The temps on the butts on each cooker are both at 167*.  I'll post pic's when they come off the cooker.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhh another wonderful night sleep thanks to the WSM.  I woke up around 5:30am and I had one more degree to go before the Maverick chimed in on my beauty sleep.  So I turned the alarm off and went out and rapped the legs and stirred the coals.  Still have plenty of charcoal left.  This was after another pretty good storm rolled through.  This was the first overnighter for the newer WSM and I swear they both ran through the night like they were the same exact cooker.  The whole time they were within a degree or two from each other.  The temps on the butts on each cooker are both at 167*.  I'll post pic's when they come off the cooker.



Well we now know you can't get enough beauty sleep. In those pics you posted I saw 9 butts! Eight looked good but the big butt preping everything...................of never mind! LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1yozwnlk]Ahhhhhhhhh another wonderful night sleep thanks to the WSM.  I woke up around 5:30am and I had one more degree to go before the Maverick chimed in on my beauty sleep.  So I turned the alarm off and went out and rapped the legs and stirred the coals.  Still have plenty of charcoal left.  This was after another pretty good storm rolled through.  This was the first overnighter for the newer WSM and I swear they both ran through the night like they were the same exact cooker.  The whole time they were within a degree or two from each other.  The temps on the butts on each cooker are both at 167*.  I'll post pic's when they come off the cooker.



Well we now know you can't get enough beauty sleep. In those pics you posted I saw 9 butts! Eight looked good but the big butt preping everything...................of never mind! LOL[/quote:1yozwnlk]

That's it "NO SOUP FOR YOU"!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Helen_Paradise":1c33h5cb]Awwww Wolfie, hang in there!
> 
> BTW...*Two words: Marscapone*.
> 
> 
> 
> :-k
Click to expand...


Inside joke Finnwonderer!  8-[[/quote:1c33h5cb]  :badgrin:


----------



## JWJR40

Larry,

It sounds like you  had a real time on your hamds.  Glad to see everything turned out o.k.


----------



## The Missing Link

larry look's like to started out some little problem but it would not for barbecue with out those problem. I'm looking forword to see the pictures. :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Butts are done and they're resting in the cooler for a couple hours.  I'll pull and sauce and put in pans ready for tomorrow.  I made up a fresh batch of Szpecial Szauce as well.


----------



## Bruce B

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Helen_Paradise":q9zduu5i]Awwww Wolfie, hang in there!
> 
> BTW...*Two words: Marscapone*.
> 
> 
> 
> :-k
Click to expand...


Inside joke Finnwonderer!  8-[[/quote:q9zduu5i]

I think that's Al's brother.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Jeff E said:
			
		

> Those look great Larry. Does the WSM leg seem to be stable enough for further use or are you going to have to order a new one?



Not sure yet Jeff, I'll have to wait till I empty everything once it cools down.  Seems to be fine though, I tried to wobble it and it seems sturdy enough.  I was just really surprised how it just bent like a cheap piece of metal.


----------



## Guest

Szpecial Szauce looks like tomato soup... 8-[


----------



## DaleP

Campbells? But I bet it doesnt taste like it. Those WSMs are the shiz bag for all nighters, aint they Larry. Steady as she blows.


----------



## Gary in VA

Looks good thar Mr Larry... you might have to bring one of them WSMs with you in July and do some Wolfe rub briskets for the crowd!

Gary


----------



## LarryWolfe

They're done!  Ended up with 4 half trays full of meat.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful looking pork butt Larry!   You pulled into that small of pieces? That almost looks chopped. Not that that's a bad thing..  Seriously, it looks great!!  Got any pics of the sauced PP?


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Looks good bud. I'll take the pieces that were right next to the bone. Mmm'k?
Where's the mac salad and the slaw?


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> Beautiful looking pork butt Larry!   You pulled into that small of pieces? That almost looks chopped. Not that that's a bad thing..  Seriously, it looks great!!  Got any pics of the sauced PP?



I did a lite chop on this pork Bill. That is the sauced pork, it's a vinegar base sauce.  Kinda like a mildly sweet Scotts, not as spicy though.  



			
				ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks good bud. I'll take the pieces that were right next to the bone. Mmm'k?
> Where's the mac salad and the slaw?



The beans, mac salad and slaw are in the fridge.  I'll take pics of it tomorrow, sorry.  :-(


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1so4iv0w]Beautiful looking pork butt Larry!   You pulled into that small of pieces? That almost looks chopped. Not that that's a bad thing..  Seriously, it looks great!!  Got any pics of the sauced PP?



I did a lite chop on this pork Bill. *That is the sauced pork, it's a vinegar base sauce.*  Kinda like a mildly sweet Scotts, not as spicy though.  [/quote:1so4iv0w]
Oh, guess after seeing the tomato soup lookin' sauce  :razz: , I expected to see more red...


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":18wxuyob][quote="The Joker":18wxuyob]Beautiful looking pork butt Larry!   You pulled into that small of pieces? That almost looks chopped. Not that that's a bad thing..  Seriously, it looks great!!  Got any pics of the sauced PP?



I did a lite chop on this pork Bill. *That is the sauced pork, it's a vinegar base sauce.*  Kinda like a mildly sweet Scotts, not as spicy though.  [/quote:18wxuyob]
Oh, guess after seeing the tomato soup lookin' sauce  :razz: , I expected to see more red... [/quote:18wxuyob]

It is pretty red in the pot, but doesn't really seem to change the color of the meat.


----------



## Cliff H.

Larry,  how much sauce do you add to the pan ?  Do you just pour it over or mix it in by hand ?


----------



## Finney

I saw a piece of fat in one of the trays... you might want to HUNT for it.   :!: 

Definately a (local)  8-[  NC inspired sauce.  :-#  [-(  :-$


----------



## Finney

Hey Larry... Forgot to add....  GREAT LOOKING MEAT. =D>


----------



## JWJR40

Hey Larry,
You are making me hungry.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Perfect pork imho.  Send some this way!!!


----------



## WalterSC

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> They're done!  Ended up with 4 half trays full of meat.
> 
> Larry some fine looking pork there , Fathers Day soon approaches , and I have hinted towards a WSM for myself, I mean after all I did get Niki new porch furniture on Mothers day, LOL.


----------



## Guest

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're done!  Ended up with 4 half trays full of meat.
> 
> Larry some fine looking pork there , Fathers Day soon approaches , and I have hinted towards a WSM for myself, I mean after all I did get Niki new porch furniture on Mothers day, LOL.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a shoo-in to me!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Nice job Larry! I think you will only need 3 trays so you might as well send the other up to me!


----------



## JWJR40

Larry,
Send some of that pork my way--LOL


----------



## WalterSC

Jeff E said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry some fine looking pork there , Fathers Day soon approaches , and I have hinted towards a WSM for myself, I mean after all I did get Niki new porch furniture on Mothers day, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walter, I hope you get your WSM. My wife & daughters gave me one for Father's Day 3 years ago. It's the best FD present I've ever gotten.
Click to expand...


Well I got 3 bites from selling my stuff I had to buy for the former rexerve police officer position here in Denmark , if they do buy it I can get my own pitt and stock up with at least 2 WSM`s , the rest wil follow. I got a 40 cal model 22 Glock high capacity , 4 clips , smith and wesson cuffs, weapon belt , holster. First come first served , found a fella in Bamberg who will make me a pitt and I get it at a discount , seems I saved him from a really bad wreck and he wants to repay me for that. I aint gonna turn that down.


----------



## Captain Morgan

What goes around comes around big guy.  Save something for yourself though!


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> What goes around comes around big guy.  Save something for yourself though!




More than likely it wont be anytime soon , LOL . But its nice to know I can afford it down the line , I always did want a pit even if it was a small one , I dont need a huge one , we occasionly have guest and firends from out of town come in for weekends and of course family events. I will settle for the WSM for now .


----------



## Finney

Were's the party pics, Larry?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Were's the party pics, Larry?



Ugh..............What a day that turned into the wee hours of the morning.  Those people I did this job for know how to party, WOW!!  I got there at 2:30, set up and started warming the pork.  They bring me a cooler of beer and set it right next to me and say will this keep you busy for a bit.  Of course I said yes, but I had to pace myself until the food was ready.  Well when I saw the party guests I got worried, there were some big eaters there and I started to worry about quantities.  But it ended up to be just about perfect, the host's of the party had about a half of a half tray left of everything that they will be able to enjoy today.  The compliments on the food continued from everyone the entire night.  That to me makes all the hard work worthwhile.  They really loved the "Szpecial Szauce" and the majority of the people used it instead of the SBR's I'd put out.  Some asked if I had any they could take home, but I had just bought 1 gallon there.  

Now to the fun part.  After all the food and everything was put away the party got kicked up a notch. They had a mediocore DJ but the music was good.  I think next year I have a DJ friend in S.C. that I'm going to recommend.  Anyways, I just sitting back relaxing by their pool and this "Brickhouse" comes up to me and asks if I'd like to do a jello shooter with her.  I said I've never had one, sure I'll try it.  I ended up doing about a total of 6 or 7 jello shooters and then someone pulled out syringes.  Not what you think!     These were huge plastic syringes without needles of course, that were filled with Jello and Vodka "Jello Shots".  I was offered one and again, who am I to deny alcohol?  So I did a couple of those.  So the party starts to wind down and the next thing I know the people behing me are doing beer bongs.  I haven't done one of those in about ten years but I knew I could do one faster than these people.  They were taking 5-7 seconds to suck down one beer.  How pathetic.    lol  I told them they were slow and chuckled.  Of course I wanted to do one so I was egging them on.  So this guy says that he could beat anyone.  So I'm about 2 3/4 sheets in the wind at this point and I told him if he beat me he could push me in the pool.  Of course the last thing this guy wanted was some schmuck in a wheelchair to make him look like a wuss.  We did it and I was done before he took his first swallow.  Thank God cause it was cold out and I didn't want to ride home wet.  I was impressed with myself I haven't lost my guzzling abilities over the years.

I took a few pictures, but I will have to find my camera before I can post them.  Somehow I lost a cooler too.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Larry,  how much sauce do you add to the pan ?  Do you just pour it over or mix it in by hand ?



Cliff, I would say I used about 2 cups per pan.  I just drizzled it over the meat and then tossed with tongs.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Great story Larry...glad it turned out well!!  DRUNK!! #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan

Maybe the guy you beat threw your camera in the pool.


----------



## chris1237

Sounds like you had a good time. Glad to hear everything went well.

Chris


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Now I can't wait to see these pictures!


----------



## WalterSC

Larry I think the "brickhouse" that you did shots with got the camera , LOL. Sounds like a great outcome and a heck of a party to be sure!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

So Puff's sister *did* show up huh?
Sounds like you had a blast.  :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Man, that sounds like one H#@! of a party.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I think anywhere Larry goes a party will start!


----------



## Guest

Just re-read this thread and this one and I'm curious how many people actually showed up and how much of the sides you ended up going with.


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> Just re-read this thread and this one and I'm curious how many people actually showed up and how much of the sides you ended up going with.



I honestly don't know the exact number of people, but it was alot.  If I were to guess I'd say between 90 & 100.  I had 4 trays of pasta salad, 4 trays of beans and 3 of slaw.


----------



## Woodman1

Sounds like your typical catering job! With me last week it was going back and forth between Don Eduardo Tequila and Jim Beam! One guy brought a guitar and I was the only one who could sing, no really. So, I did!


----------



## Guest

Woodman said:
			
		

> Sounds like your typical catering job! With me last week it was going back and forth between Don Eduardo Tequila and Jim Beam! *One guy brought a guitar and I was the only one who could sing, no really. So, I did!*


Another fish story...  :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR

The Joker said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your typical catering job! With me last week it was going back and forth between Don Eduardo Tequila and Jim Beam! *One guy brought a guitar and I was the only one who could sing, no really. So, I did!*
> 
> 
> 
> Another fish story...  :grin:
Click to expand...


Yep, along the lines of Moby Dick! :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Here's the pic's, I don't have any real good ones.


----------



## Puff1

Bang up job there Wolfster :!: 
 Congrats on the party & the bong competition :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Nice Larry! Where is the pic of the girl that made you drink?


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice Larry! Where is the pic of the girl that made you drink?


 :lmao:  :lcry:


----------



## JWJR40

Sounds like you had a reeeaaaaal good time.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice Larry! Where is the pic of the girl that made you drink?



Camera was back in the truck by then.  Sorry. :-(


----------



## Finney

Sounds really good there WolfeBoy.


----------

